# Some serious snow still in the High Country



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

My son went camping this week with the scouts up Ephraim canyon to Pete’s Hole. In some of their exploring they ran into a bit of snow. 

Also had a bit of excitement with a young bear that was lonely and looking for a friend. They found him in the makeshift shelter they had made earlier in the day for their wilderness survival merit badge. Needless to say they decided not to sleep in the shelter.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My son is doing the wilderness survival merit badge in two weeks. I keep telling him there's nothing to worry about. Guess I better keep my mouth shut about this post. :smile:

By the way, the depth of that snow is absolutely crazy.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

AF - they couldn’t have made up a better story to go along with their wilderness survival adventure if they tried. I am not sure I would have believed them if they didn’t have photographic evidence. Good luck to your son. I hope he has a bear-free wilderness survival experience.


----------

